
The Stark Reality Facing Austin Startups Right Now - arcanus
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/stark-reality-facing-austin-startups-right-now-mark-cunningham
======
dudul
Is this limited to Austin? Don't you see the same phenomenon in other
locations?

As the author's buddy pointed out, people believe less and less in equity
every day. I personally never take them into account. So yeah, it sucks, but
startups have to get more creative to compete with big corpos with deep
pockets.

------
sharemywin
Techs can do stats? You want the guy offer him 10%. 10% * 30m acquisition now
it sounds alot better. 5% from each founder.

~~~
arcanus
Many start-ups have 3 founders, and then it is just 3.3% from each founder.

But honestly 10% is a great deal of equity. I think the big difference is
between .3% and 1.x% offers. If a company is not willing to offer an employee
a point before they have ten employees, they are signalling you are not
critical.

~~~
sharemywin
I'm assuming they don't really have a company(AI/big data company) with out
him or someone like him. At that point 5% of 0 is 0.

